# My winter project is ready



## kissthedemon (Aug 27, 2003)

First upgrades will be a new wheelset and easton stem (to match the seatpost).


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

*Very nice build...*

Thats a good looking build and no doubt that bike will give you heaps of fun on the roads.

I am just about to recieve a TCR Composite 1 and look forward to riding mine.

Cheers
Trevor!
(A mountain biker at heart from the MTBR forums!)


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

Very Nice


----------

